# wax for east coast rider...



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I live in Syracuse NY and board at Greek Peak in Cortland. As everyone knows, east coast = ice. I have decided to start waxing my own board although I have loved bringing my board to Ski Company in Syracuse and having them do it for free with my lifetime wax card. Biggest problem is that sometimes I work too late to go there and I am leaving to go boarding before they open so I need to get my own wax. Ok long story semi short...what type of wax for someone that boards in my area should I get? I was looking at this... http://www.ems.com/catalog/product_detail_square.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524442595135&emssrcid=GoogleBase but I honestly have absolutely no idea. All I know is that I want wax with fluoro in it because of Snowolf's sticky post. Other than that CLUELESS. Any and all help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Not sure if it matters, but, my base is sintered 4000


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Cheap hard (cold temp) wax.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

sooo... something like this? Demon Cold Wax 133g : Snowboard Wax


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

cubllsu8338 said:


> sooo... something like this? Demon Cold Wax 133g : Snowboard Wax


same shit i use, it works. its good for the east because ice eats wax, meaning wax gets expensive...its a big bar and its cheap so i get it. it works fine..


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah man I dont get too picky with wax because the conditions out here are going to waste it quick. It's more important to keep it waxed, so something cheap that you can apply often is going to be better than something expensive that you only apply once in awhile. I usually buy sticks of wax from my local shop so I don't have any market wax to recommend but def dont go wasting your money.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

If you can, look for KUU waxes. They're pretty awesome (local Canadian Company too), recommended by a lot of people. I bought a multi-pack at the beginning of last year that has waxes for all three temp ranges, but I really only use the medium and cold temp waxes.

It was like $15 and its lasted me all year last year, and probably for another month or two this season. I wax after everyday on the hill


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

i use KUU or Swix, if im going away for a few days i'll take my iron and stuff with me so if it goes from -8 to +5 i can just rewax accordingly... generally though i just use the universal wax, i forget what temp its rated for... just read what the package say or buy the combo kit with the 3 different temp ratings.
generally what i do is buy the combo pack and one large stick of universal and it lasts me the year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

When I lived out in Colorado and worked at a shop and had what seemed like infinite about of time to wax my board, I would use Purl racing wax which worked great. We ordered a ton and I ended up getting a couple bricks of various temps, but if anyone is looking for some really great wax, Purl Racing is some good stuff.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Im in the midwest, located on the mississipi and lake michigan. Similar conditions, Cold, humid, Icy, I wax alot of other peoples boards and I use Hertel ski wax, it comes in a 3/4 lb bar. its 22 bucks shipped and its pretty quality stuff


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

RidePowder said:


> I use Hertel ski wax, it comes in a 3/4 lb bar. its 22 bucks shipped and its pretty quality stuff


No difference between ski and board wax?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Well I live in Syracuse too. And I was at the ski company yesterday. This is NOT a popular statement. Some will chime in and say things like "bad advice" yada yada yada. HOWEVER I live here, ride here and out west and have been a skier for 16 years before a snowboard was even invented so I will speak my peace!!!!!
> 
> I have used all the temp waxes around. They are fine but way over priced. For years I have used standard paraffin wax "Gulf Wax" brand. It has many many uses other than jam sealing..
> 
> ...



you talking about this stuff? Gulf Wax, LB Household Paraffin Wax, For Canning & Cand


----------



## Nixtro21 (Dec 2, 2008)

hey ive been wanting to wax my own board cuz the shop is expensive. Is it okay to just use rub on wax? i really dont have the patience or equpiment to learn how to do all that ironing on stuff


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Dude, all you need is an iron, a scraper and the wax. Rub on wax rubs off just as easily as you rubbed it on, its almost useless.

All you do is turn the iron on, melt the wax into the base and scrape off the excess wax. Why does this seem hard to you? Do it the right way or keep wasting your money at the shop.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

When i was thinking for the first time about waxing i thought i will leave it to the professionals. When i heard the price i was like “screw you”, im waxing myself. And i was surprised how easy was that to wax your board, and even kind of enjoyable.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

DenBank said:


> When i was thinking for the first time about waxing i thought i will leave it to the professionals. When i heard the price i was like “screw you”, im waxing myself. And i was surprised how easy was that to wax your board, and even kind of enjoyable.


my shop does it for free for me. they have some machine that does it i guess. it;s just a pain in the ass to find the time during their business hours to go there which is why i am going to start waxing my own board


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

lucky you. im using KUU wax


----------



## Nixtro21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Tolem said:


> Dude, all you need is an iron, a scraper and the wax. Rub on wax rubs off just as easily as you rubbed it on, its almost useless.
> 
> All you do is turn the iron on, melt the wax into the base and scrape off the excess wax. Why does this seem hard to you? Do it the right way or keep wasting your money at the shop.



i thought more went into it and i did not want to risk messing up my board. I was under the impression i needed a "special" iron specifically for board waxing. 

My mistake for not reading the stickies


----------

